# Авиация > Матчасть >  Внешние отличия между Миг-25П, ПД и ПДС

## Мелихов Александр

Не побоюсь показаться незнающим...  :Wink:  

Хотелось бы, чтобы кто-то грамотно пояснил, как внешне отличать эти модификации. Доработанный и Доработанный в строю, это и так понятно - интересуют именно внешние отличия перехватчиков. А если есть также отличия у ранних и поздних серий, тоже хотелось бы и это узнать. 

П.С. По чертежам из печати и интернета сам мало что уяснил...

----------


## Nazar

> Не побоюсь показаться незнающим...  
> 
> Хотелось бы, чтобы кто-то грамотно пояснил, как внешне отличать эти модификации. Доработанный и Доработанный в строю, это и так понятно - интересуют именно внешние отличия перехватчиков. А если есть также отличия у ранних и поздних серий, тоже хотелось бы и это узнать. 
> 
> П.С. По чертежам из печати и интернета сам мало что уяснил...


Вообще-то я больше в курсе различий разведчиков,иак как они до сих пор в строю и впринципе доступны для фотографирования,да и в наших краях (Питер)иногда появляются
А по Вашему вопросу могу сказать,что Миг-25П отличался от разведчиков более широкой носовой частью,в которой размешялась система РЛС,переменной стреловидностью по передней кромке и несколько большим размахом крыла,так-же на Миг-25П не устанавливались ПТБ
Миг-25ПД(перехватчик доработанный) отличался от Миг-25П возможностью установки четырех Р-60 вместо двух Р-40ТД на специальный спаренный пилон,под носовой частью устанавливался теплопеленгатор 26Ш-1,внешне от Миг-25П он отличался удлиненной носовой частью,так-же был установлен новый двигатель Р-15БД-300
На модификации Миг-25ПДС(перехватчик доработанный в строю) вместо РЛС "Смерч-А" устанавливалась РЛС"Сапфир -25",устанавливался теплопеленгатор,.внешних отличий от Миг-25П не было
Вот впринципе все что могу сказать

----------


## Котков Андрей

вот так сразу не скажу о ширине носовой части (хотя радар действительно разный у П и ПД, был Смерч-А2, стал Сапфир-25), но дело в общем-то в диаметре антены, но носовая часть точно была удлинена на ПД, Самое наглядное отличие -  у П не было ИК пеленгатора под носом, а у ПД появился ИК пеленгатор 26Ш1. Были еще отличия в модификации двигателя и на большей части МиГ-25П стояло кресло КМ-1, на ПД(ПДС ) только КМ-1М

ПДС (перехватчик доработанный в строю) - это когда уже выпущенные и строевые П улетали в Горький, а возвращались уже с новым носом. Самое большое отличие - они не могли нести эротичного вида ПТБ, в отличие от ПД.

----------


## Oleg Odessa

> Не побоюсь показаться незнающим...  
> 
> Хотелось бы, чтобы кто-то грамотно пояснил, как внешне отличать эти модификации. Доработанный и Доработанный в строю, это и так понятно - интересуют именно внешние отличия перехватчиков. А если есть также отличия у ранних и поздних серий, тоже хотелось бы и это узнать.


Поздние серии от ранних отличались формой контейнера ТП, размером верхней панели ВЗ, наличием/отсутствием "ушей" СПО "Береза", формой концевых противофлаттерных грузов, может еще чем.




> П.С. По чертежам из печати и интернета сам мало что уяснил...


Смотря какие источники.
Качните чертежики: http://www.airwar.ru/other/draw/mig25aiv.html Там все подробно разрисовано.
Для ясности можно журнал почитать: http://www.aviapress.com/viewonekit.htm?AVV-200405

Олег.

----------


## Varvar

Приветствую!

Есть ли ещё фотки этого борта МиГ-25РБ?, смотрится просто СУПЕР(DSC01994.jpg) :shock: !

----------


## Мелихов Александр

всем спасибо, пойду повнимательней гляну...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Вопрос остался частично актуален в следующей более узкой форме : ПД и П легко отличаются, а как отличить ПДС от ПД  :?:

----------


## Nazar

> Вопрос остался частично актуален в следующей более узкой форме : ПД и П легко отличаются, а как отличить ПДС от ПД  :?:


Андреем Котковым это уже выше было озвучено

ПДС от ПД внешних отличий не имели,ПДС не мог нести бак на 5300л(кривой такой под фюзеляжем)

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Нижний ракурс на стояночных фотографиях - это почти нереально, хотелось бы понять, удасться ли различать их на боковых видах, может по лючкам каким...

----------


## Nazar

> Нижний ракурс на стояночных фотографиях - это почти нереально, хотелось бы понять, удасться ли различать их на боковых видах, может по лючкам каким...


Ну почему нереально

----------


## Котков Андрей

хоть и МиГ-25БМ - но вот тут есть фотки брюха

http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...bm_2/index.htm

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Ребят, спасибо, но я наверное не до конца описал свою задачу.

Имелось ввиду следующее : условно говоря на руках есть ряд старых безымянных фотографий ( либо боковики, либо вообще часть самолёта на заднем плане за людьми при постановочном кадре ). Хоть фотка из бывшей редакции, хоть непрофессиональная у кого-то с рук - почти всегда крайне сложно установить по однотипной серой окраске без эмблем, чей ( полк ) самолёт на снимке. 

Необходимо хоть какие-то данные "вытащить"  - модификацию и соответственно (может быть) примерный период, когда мог быть сделан снимок - 70-е или 80-е гг. Вслед за этим - догадки по географии снимка - ведь часть полков переходили на 25-е поздно, т.е. уже только в варианте ПД, т.е. хотя бы так их можно исключить из предполагаемого списка.

----------

ЕТ: Здравствуйте уважаемый Форум!
Набрал в гугле Сапфир-25 и увидел этот вопрос, на который могу дать ответ.
Главное внешнее различие между МиГ-25П и МиГ-25ПД/МиГ-25ПДС, по которому все и технари, и мы, командированные по гарантийному обслуживанию, отличали их еще издали, был приемник воздушного давления (это трубка, что из носа торчит). У МиГ-25П он был с "рогами", загнутыми назад, а у МиГ-25ПД/МиГ-25ПДС чистый.  Различать по теплопеленгатору нельзя, ибо у первых ПДС (про ПД не знаю, не видел первых ПД) теплопеленгаторов не было. А вот ПД от ПДС внешне не различались не чем. Чем внутренне сказать не могу, как специалист по БРЛС могу сказать, что в этой части нечем. Данные из печатных изданий советую воспринимать критически, ибо данные по Сапфир-25 (так же как и по Сапфир-23) ВЕЗДЕ неправильные. Хотя самолет снят с вооружения, но поскольку данные кочующие из издания в издание первоначально исходят из бюллетеня ЦАГИ где в числе соавторов значится главный конструктор МиГ-а Беляков, которого в некомпетентности заподозрить нельзя, значит это зачем-то было надо. А коли так, я разглашать их не могу и остается только ждать опубликования правильных данных.
Для переделки МиГ-25П в МиГ-25ПДС самолеты направлялись не в Горький, как тут написано, а на ремзаводы в Днепропетровск и в Насосоный, это в Азербайджане.

----------

М-да.
Насчёт ПВД-шки вы правы, на нескольких десятках просмотренных фотографий нет ни одного самолёта с пеленгатором, у которого был бы приёмник с этими усами (я их так называю).
А вот чтоб первые доработанные были без пеленгатора, это я вообще первый раз слышу, очень интересный момент... Узнать бы, как много или мало таких машин было... :?

----------


## Игорь_К

О Сапфирах было довольно много на авиа.ру(эксплуатанты Миг-23..,Отличия 23П)Там-то хоть достоверно?И ,может объясните,какие высоты считаются БСВ,БСВ дельта Н, МВ ит.д.

----------


## cumulus

Мне служить пришлось техником самолета ПДС в Днепропетровске в 1984-1986 г. Так вот могу подтвердить, что в полку была часть ПДС и были ПД. Отличить их внешне не реально. Доработку машины проходили на рем заводе в Днепропетровске - как говорится сразу за забором полка.
В моей эскадрилье были самолеты и с теплопеленгатором и без него.
Фото тех лет только черно-белые и опубликовать их пока не могу.
На счет подвесного бака - у нас их не цепляли. Один бак долго лежал на эскадрильской стоянке - но установить их все-таки можно было.
Сам собираю материалы по МиГ-25. Буду рад помочь.
Пишите на cumulus@ukr.net

----------


## C-22

Почитал и хочу вставить свои пять копеек...

Отличия МиГ-25ПД(ПДС) от МиГ-25П в основном описаны выше. Если внешне и в общих чертах без подробностей, то на МиГ-25ПД (ПДС) изменена конструкция носовой части, незначительно доработаны ряд отсеков фюзеляжа, кили и консоли крыла. Естественно доработанно вооружение и установлено частично обнавленное РЭО. Внутри "невидных" изменений значительно больше.  Внешне конечно лучше всего отличить ПД (ПДС) от П по носовой части, ПВД, теплопеленгатору (не на всех), антеннам на килях, ВЗ и передней кромке крыла.

Ну а отличий ПД от ПДС значительно больше чем описано выше, но практически все они внутри, на фото невидно. Исключение - ряд ПДС (дорабатываемые  из МиГ-25П первых и ряда "средних" серий) отличаются от МиГ-25ПД формой контейнера тормозного парашюта и законцовками крыла (каплеобразной формы). Ну и естественно, если на фото МиГ-25 перехватчик с ПТБ, это точно ПД, причем не первых серий.

На фото МиГ-25ПДС.

С уважением

----------


## Мелихов Александр

cumulus 
А что имеется ввиду под словами не могу опубликовать фотки ?
подписка о неразглашении, запрет на публикацию чужого, 
или просто нет сканера ?
Что хоть на фотах, Днепропетровск ?

----------


## cumulus

> cumulus 
> А что имеется ввиду под словами не могу опубликовать фотки ?
> подписка о неразглашении, запрет на публикацию чужого, 
> или просто нет сканера ?
> Что хоть на фотах, Днепропетровск ?


Все проще - когда служил, фотографировать не рекомендовалось.
Особист полка мог серьезно "наехать". Но все равно снимали втихую.
Сейчас есть некоторые фото, но их не сканировал. Попробую этот недостаток исправить... я в этой области не спец.
Относительно формы контейнера тормозного парашюта и законцовок на крыле - это зависело от времени выпуска самолета.
На моей машине ( ПДС), а она была по-моему 1976 года выпуска, контейнер был поздний и законцовки были циллиндрической формы, без зауженной части. Может быть их и меняли на ремзаводе при доработке... не знаю.

----------


## cumulus

Ну а отличий ПД от ПДС значительно больше чем описано выше, но практически все они внутри, на фото невидно. Исключение - ряд ПДС (дорабатываемые  из МиГ-25П первых и ряда "средних" серий) отличаются от МиГ-25ПД формой контейнера тормозного парашюта и законцовками крыла (каплеобразной формы). Ну и естественно, если на фото МиГ-25 перехватчик с ПТБ, это точно ПД, причем не первых серий.

На фото МиГ-25ПДС.

С уважением[/QUOTE]

Да ! Эо ПДС , причем машина выпущена до 1975 года- у нее контейнер томозного парашюта ранний

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Но все равно снимали втихую.
> Сейчас есть некоторые фото, но их не сканировал. Попробую этот недостаток исправить... я в этой области не спец.


Всё предельно просто, а мой неподдедьный интерес к 25 и 31
заставляет меня сделать вам предложение  :Biggrin:  о помощи.
Я либо подскажу, как вам отсканировать, если у вас есть сканер,
либо (если вы в Москве) готов состыковаться и отсканить у меня.
Это занимает минимум времени - главное, 
чтобы нашли снимки, либо ещё лучше, негативы.

----------


## cumulus

Нашел и фото и негативы. Со сканированием ясно. А что можно сделать с негативами ? Нахожусь я в Киеве - поэтому встретиться вряд-ли удасться.
Фото в ближайшее время отсканирую.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Сканируя негативы на спец. приставке к сканеру либо на спец. сканере,
однозначно получается лучше и детальнее.
Это имеет смысл, если есть что-то важное и интересное,
либо негатив хороший, а фотка ужасно отпечатанная.
Отсканьте фото - а там оценим, надо ли работать с негативами или нет.
Оч. хочется посмотреть на фотки.
Выкладывайте их сюда, если не умеете, пришлите мне на почту, я выложу.

----------


## Bear

В свете всего написанного выше, хотелось бы узнать, как идентифицируют уважаемые коллеги вот эти ливийские машины:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Libya...5PD/1165669/L/ 
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Libya...5PD/1288651/L/ 

 :Confused: 
На них мы видим поздний вариант контейнера тормозного парашюта, поздние противофлаттерные грузы на крыле, но при этом ВЗ с короткой верхней "губой" (кстати с удлиненной я перехватчиков что-то не припоминаю, только разведчики и БМы), носовая часть без теплопеленгатора и по расположению лючков больше похожа на 25П:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...PDS/0672108/L/ 

чем на ПД:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi....../0999684/L/ 

Вопрос №2: кто-нибудь где-нибудь когда-нибудь видел фотки Сирийских перехватчиков? А то боковиков полно, даже деки делают, а как они выглядели непонятно.  :Frown:

----------


## FLOGGER

Ливийские, я думаю, это "П". Что касается вехней губы, то, по моим наблюдениям, она удлинненой не была, одинакова везде. И, потом, вы забываете, что бывают т.н. "переходные" машины.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Еще мои 5 копеек. Носовые части П и ПД/ПДС с расстояния выглядят идентичными. Но в близи П от ПДС сильно различается расшивкой панелей -замена станции повлекла перекомпоновку всего носового отсека. Еще с правой стороны внизу носовой части возле конуса РЛС у ПД/ПДС появилась фара. На П она мне нигде не встречалась.
ПД и ПДС можно также внешне отличить только(и то не все машины) по контейнеру тормозного парашюта. Часть П видимо дооснащали новыми законцовками парашюта на ремзаводах, возможно с ранними было больше проблем при эксплуатации. Ну и противофлатерные балансиры законцовки крыла -если ранние с расширением впереди, то это скорее всего ПДС, если ровные, цилиндрические, на снимке ПД. Хотя возможно эти вещи тоже на некоторых ПДС дорабатывали. Движки внешне от П не отличались. Верхняя панель воздухозаборника у П и ПД/ПДС не отличалась, это у разведчиков она длиннее...

----------


## Bear

> Носовые части П и ПД/ПДС с расстояния выглядят идентичными. Но в близи П от ПДС сильно различается расшивкой панелей -замена станции повлекла перекомпоновку всего носового отсека. Еще с правой стороны внизу носовой части возле конуса РЛС у ПД/ПДС появилась фара. На П она мне нигде не встречалась.


С этим полностью согласен, но есть еще "контрольный вопрос в голову"  :Biggrin:  Откуда вообще пошла гулять информация, что на ПД удлиняли носовую часть? То, что нос другой - понятно, лючки другие, расшивка. А вот то, что она стала длиннее - откуда? 
Теперь по экспортным машинам. Поставлялись ли в принципе на экспорт МиГ-25 с Сапфир-25? Скорее всего нет. То есть носовая часть Ливийских, Сирийских, Иракских перехватчиков должна соответствовать 25П. Стояли ли на них теплопеленгаторы и как выглядели противофлаттерные грузы и контейнеры ТП - вот вопрос... ЕМНИП, существует фотография Ливийского МиГ-25 с подвеской Р-60, но был ли у него теплопеленгатор вспомнить не могу... У кого есть фотографии экспортных машин, колитесь!  :Wink:

----------


## cumulus

> Сканируя негативы на спец. приставке к сканеру либо на спец. сканере,
> однозначно получается лучше и детальнее.
> Это имеет смысл, если есть что-то важное и интересное,
> либо негатив хороший, а фотка ужасно отпечатанная.
> Отсканьте фото - а там оценим, надо ли работать с негативами или нет.
> Оч. хочется посмотреть на фотки.
> Выкладывайте их сюда, если не умеете, пришлите мне на почту, я выложу.


День добрый всем... тем более ценителям МиГ-25.
Пробую выложить фото.
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080217/3NVLebBj9D.jpg
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080217/p6o7LA0K64.jpg
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080217/Fa762BeEa6.jpg
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080217/HEv4ECSu9P.jpg
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080217/bWz8w7EGlT.jpg
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080217/7ZElHil7o5.jpg
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080217/yTc7jiTR32.jpg
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080217/el1IFUa30N.jpg
Фото сделаны в Днепропетровске на стоянках 1АЭ 933ИАП в 1985 году.
Хорошо видно, что борт 78 теплопеленгатора не имел.
На остальных стояли. Все машины в версии ПДС.
Будут вопросы - пишите и удачи всем !

----------


## Котков Андрей

Спасибо большое за фото, что странно у 78 при отсутсвии теплопеленгатора есть характерное черное пятно на нижней поверхности носовой части фюзеляжа именно перед теплопеленгатором наносимое.

----------


## cumulus

> Спасибо большое за фото, что странно у 78 при отсутсвии теплопеленгатора есть характерное черное пятно на нижней поверхности носовой части фюзеляжа именно перед теплопеленгатором наносимое.


Видимо когда дорабатывали под стандарт ПДС на ремзаводе сразу и покрасили... а почему не установили не знаю.
Нашел еще пару фото того периода. Правда фото "живота" перевернули.
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080220/EAGUTDZQEg.jpg
Хорошо виден доработанный контейнер тормозного парашюта.

----------


## bogdan

Это днепропетровские машины?

----------


## FLOGGER

Имею неск. вопросов:
1) что за антенна наверху перед кабиной;
2)что означают звезды на в/заборнике;
3)может ли кто-нибудь выложить фото тепловизора ТП-25 (кажется), только целого, не ущербного?

----------


## Owl

Может кому пригодится дерево модификаций МиГ-25. Непомню, откуда взял.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да на Ходынке когда-то это "дерево" росло. Кстати, на Стрижах прочитал о полной распродаже самолетов с Ходынки. ЧТО ТВОРИТСЯ! Это после болтовни об авиации, о любви к ней всех подряд, об устройстве нац. музея на базе Ходынки... . Б...ь!
P.S. Самое любимое место было в Москве...

----------


## cumulus

> Это днепропетровские машины?


Возможно да! В Днепропетровском полку номера были красные.
1АЭ - 08,18,28,38,48,58,68,78,88,98 и спарка 25
2АЭ - 01, и номера заканчивающиеся на 7 ( по памяти )
3АЭ -  номера заканчивающиеся на 9 ( тоже по памяти )

Полк в Василькове имел синие номера.
Запорожский - не помню.
Других ПВОшных полков  МиГ-25 на Украине небыло

----------


## cumulus

> Имею неск. вопросов:
> 1) что за антенна наверху перед кабиной;
> 2)что означают звезды на в/заборнике;
> 3)может ли кто-нибудь выложить фото тепловизора ТП-25 (кажется), только целого, не ущербного?


1. По моему антена имеет отношение к системе автоматического наведения самолета с земли, но могу и ошибаться.
2. Звездочками обычно отмечали пуски боевых ракет на полигоне
Но при мне ( 1984-86 г.) их не рисовали... запрещалось.

----------


## FLOGGER

Кто-нибудь может *точно* сказать, красились ли на МИГ-25П ПД, ПДС мотогондолы под цвет натур. металла, как, например. здесь:

----------


## Nazar

> Кто-нибудь может *точно* сказать, красились ли на МИГ-25П ПД, ПДС мотогондолы под цвет натур. металла, как, например. здесь:


Я уже здесь писал , что на разведчиках видел как минимум три варианта окраски этой части самолета , в зависимости от основной окраски , подозреваю что так-же было и на других модификациях.

----------


## An-Z

Вариаций действительно было несколько, НО с завода выходили 25-е с НЕ ОКРАШЕННЫМИ (какое может быть окрашивание в "цвет натурального металла"??!) жаростойкими панелями двигателей. Кроме того, фюзеляж, от 9 до 13 шпангоута, куда было возможно попадание масла, окрашивался алюминевой эмалью ЭП-140. Вот именно этим "куда возможно.." и объясняется вариации в окраске.. Всё это верно для заводской окраски..

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вариаций действительно было несколько,


Меня интересует сейчас только перехватчик.



> НО с завода выходили 25-е с НЕ ОКРАШЕННЫМИ (какое может быть окрашивание в "цвет натурального металла"??!) жаростойкими панелями двигателей.


Перхватчики - тоже? 



> Кроме того, фюзеляж, от 9 до 13 шпангоута, куда было возможно попадание масла, окрашивался алюминевой эмалью ЭП-140. Вот именно этим "куда возможно.." и объясняется вариации в окраске.. Всё это верно для заводской окраски..


Так они красились или нет?
P.S.Спрашиваю про 25ПД потому, что заканчиваю модель. И вопрос окраски мотогондол на ПД - существенный. Если кто-то скажет, что точно *были* такие, красились - покрашу. Если кто-то точно скажет, что нет - будут серые.

----------


## An-Z

Сказанное касается всех модификаций МиГ-25.

----------


## korfu

*To Cumulus*
Днепропетровский миг-25пдс б.н. 98 еще "живой":


Состояние на декабрь 2008г.

----------


## FLOGGER

> *To Cumulus*
> Днепропетровский миг-25пдс б.н. 98 еще "живой":
> 
> 
> Состояние на декабрь 2008г.


Это точно ПДС, не ПД?

----------


## AC

> *To Cumulus*
> Днепропетровский миг-25пдс б.н. 98 еще "живой":
> Состояние на декабрь 2008г.


А это он где?

----------


## korfu

> А это он где?


А это он на площадке АРЗ "Миг-ремонт" в г. Запорожье.

----------


## cumulus

> А это он на площадке АРЗ "Миг-ремонт" в г. Запорожье.


Рад видеть старого знакомого "98". 1АЭ 933 ИАП. г. Днепропетровск 1986 г. Выходит разница 1986-2008 г = 22 года
Звездочки скорее всего обозначают боевые пуски ракет на полигоне.
В 84-86 годах их не рисовали... вообще ничего не рисовали.

----------


## AC

> А это он на площадке АРЗ "Миг-ремонт" в г. Запорожье.


Спасибо. И много сейчас на "МиГ-ремонте" МиГов осталось?...

----------


## korfu

> Спасибо. И много сейчас на "МиГ-ремонте" МиГов осталось?...


Десятка два... Машин 6-8 - это ПДС из Днепропетровского 933-го ИАП. Остальные - РБ-шки, к сожалению не знаю откуда... Состояние в основном средней тяжести.

----------


## cumulus

> Десятка два... Машин 6-8 - это ПДС из Днепропетровского 933-го ИАП. Остальные - РБ-шки, к сожалению не знаю откуда... Состояние в основном средней тяжести.


Случайно нет ли там бортовых номеров 28, 38 или 01 ?
или сформируем вопрос так - какие бортовые номера ПДС ?

----------


## cumulus

> Десятка два... Машин 6-8 - это ПДС из Днепропетровского 933-го ИАП. Остальные - РБ-шки, к сожалению не знаю откуда... Состояние в основном средней тяжести.


И ещ в догонку пару вопросов... их что восстанавливать будут ?
Украина летать на них точно не будет. Тогда для чего их планируют использовать ? Кстати - в киевском музее перехватчика нет - вот бы передали в Киев !

----------


## korfu

> Случайно нет ли там бортовых номеров 28, 38 или 01 ?
> или сформируем вопрос так - какие бортовые номера ПДС ?





> И ещ в догонку пару вопросов... их что восстанавливать будут ?
> Украина летать на них точно не будет. Тогда для чего их планируют использовать ? Кстати - в киевском музее перехватчика нет - вот бы передали в Киев !


К сожалению, на Ваши вопросы мне тяжело ответить так, как я не являюсь работником завода. Побывал там на полулегальном положении, а фотографировал с оглядкой по сторонам... :Cool: 
Судьбой Мигов интересовался у аборигенов, но ничего конкретного не услышал. Судя потому, что их не порезали (а резали их оптом пару лет назад прямо на территории военного городка), то можно надеяться, что их ждет более счастливая участь. Повторюсь, что на вид у них более менее пристойное состояние. 
На счет бортовых номеров... Я тогда детально отснял б/н 98, а остальные как-то не зафиксировал :Frown: , но все-таки один из интересующих Вас бортов попал ко мне в кадр!!!  Так же на одном из фото виден б/н 57.
Мне весной пообещали ещё одно посещение завода, так что постараюсь уже детальнее посмотреть. Кроме Мигов там много еще интересного: Су-25, Су-17 М3,УМ3, М4, Су-27.
На счет памятника... После обращения ветеранов 738-го ИАП к руководству "Миг-ремонта" на территории военного городка был установлен монумент, представляющий собой консоль крыла Миг-25. Вроде как можно было сподобиться и установить машину целиком, с другой стороны- тогда бы к нему надо было приставлять взод милиции.  В позапрошлом году "Мотор-Сич" решила сделать подарок городу и в парке рядом с заводом создать экспозицию авиатехники. Начали с Ми-8. Постоял он там от силы месяц- после того, как местные имбецилы начали его с завидным упорством курочить, быстренько убрали с глаз долой и больше к идее экспозиции не возращались... Будем надеяться хоть в Киев передадут - там хоть уход и внимание за экспонатами.
Прошу прощения за оффтоп.

----------


## cumulus

Спасибо коллега ! Борта 01 и 57 это машины из 2АЭ 933 ИАП.
Мне в свое время пришлось быть техником самолета борта 01 - так что 
приятно увидеть, что еще жив"курилка"  Признаться не надеялся...
01 борт был расписан по боевому расписанию за ком.полка или его замом по летной подготовке. В мое время полком командовал полковник Ореховский. Комэск1 - Харенко, комэск 2 - Смирнов. Имена и отчества уже не помню. Большая просьба, если будете на заводе - отснимите
все на сколько это возможо. Если бы еще самолетные формуляры показали - совсем хорошо было бы !
Еще раз благодарю ! Удачи !

----------

